# Best way to train a lagging muscle group



## pirovoliko (Sep 23, 2012)

Been working hard for over a year and made great progress, but I feel my upper chest is lagging a bit behind the rest of my upper body development.  Whats the correct way to go about catching the upper pecs up without sacrificing my gains elsewhere?  Lots of opinions out there so a few more cant hurt.  I mean do you double up on chest or slow down on other muscle groups..Thanks in advance..


----------



## curls (Sep 23, 2012)

try synthoil       Try neck bench presses, your chest will be sore but it will grow.


----------



## Braw16 (Sep 23, 2012)

Hey Piro I have the same problem and was just thinking about posting something similar. I'll be interested to see what is said here.


----------



## 63Vette (Sep 23, 2012)

Train your lagging area first when you hit the gym. 
Dumbbells-Barbells-Machines is the preferred order.
Focus on eccentric contractions - lower the weights as slowly as you can.

My favorite flat bench exercise is called "Explosive Bench". You load the bar and lower it slowly to your chest. Make the mind-muscle connection by tensing up your chest muscles preparing to push the bar *up as FAST* as you possibly can. *Make certain you have tension in your chest, arms, shoulders, and abs before you 'explode' upward.* Once you are at the top of the lift *LOWER as SLOWLY* as possible... about 8-10 seconds. This is an excellent mass builder for your chest. You can do this on the incline and decline as well.

Make sure you have plenty of protein and calories.

Best of luck brother,
Vette


----------



## 69nites (Sep 23, 2012)

Do you happen to have overly large front delts? If so I would say you are a shoulder bencher.

You gotta focus on your pecs my friend.


----------



## Azog (Sep 23, 2012)

I've heard neck benches are good. Also, some Canadian chiros did a study that showed reverse grip bench to be 30% more effective at targeting your upper pec than incline. The same study also showed incline to only be 5% more effective than flat while using something like 50% more front delt. 
I tried the reverse grips. Definitely felt them. I ended up really sore in the upper chest, but also with really sore delts.


----------



## theminister (Sep 23, 2012)

chin ups dude - normal then reverse grip


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 23, 2012)

Azog said:


> I've heard neck benches are good. Also, some Canadian chiros did a study that showed reverse grip bench to be 30% more effective at targeting your upper pec than incline. The same study also showed incline to only be 5% more effective than flat while using something like 50% more front delt.
> I tried the reverse grips. Definitely felt them. I ended up really sore in the upper chest, but also with really sore delts.



Would love to see a link to this study if you have one. This is fascinating. Thanks for the summary!


----------



## 63Vette (Sep 23, 2012)

OP- I forgot to add one piece of advice I received long ago that I have learned is true:

*Your chest can only be as big as your back.*

Make sure you are doing your back work my friend.

Respect,
Vette


----------



## 63Vette (Sep 23, 2012)

TheMinister said:


> chin ups dude - normal then reverse grip



Chin ups and wide hand push ups are two of the best 'natural weight' exercises. You can add these as finishers rather that to add a second day as well... there is a lot that can be done. 

OP- Good for you for wanting to maintain symmetry!!


----------



## pirovoliko (Sep 23, 2012)

69nites said:


> Do you happen to have overly large front delts? If so I would say you are a shoulder bencher.
> 
> You gotta focus on your pecs my friend.



I do focus on pecs and my delts arent overly large.  But good point htough.


----------



## Braw16 (Sep 23, 2012)

Seems like I might be built similar to you Piro my shoulders are the same great thread I've got some good ideas now. Thanks


----------



## Azog (Sep 23, 2012)

I haven't read the actual study, but read some articles citing it. Here's the study itself tho. Lemme know if the reverse grip bench crap is true!

http://forum.body-fitness.nl/m582047-print.aspx


----------



## pirovoliko (Sep 23, 2012)

Great suggestions all.  Defvinitely going to start by REALLY focusing on BP technique though...most important by far.  Get chest more involved and tense up more.


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 23, 2012)

Azog said:


> I haven't read the actual study, but read some articles citing it. Here's the study itself tho. Lemme know if the reverse grip bench crap is true!
> 
> http://forum.body-fitness.nl/m582047-print.aspx



Cheers, Azog! Interesting read. This morning was my chest workout and for grins I gave the reverse grip incline a run. Took me a few reps to groove the form, but once I did, I could definitely feel a high recruitment in the upper pecs. Great pump, I may add this move as a bit of a finisher on chest day and see what comes of it.


----------



## Braw16 (Sep 23, 2012)

I also read somehwere about reverse bench being a great chest exercise. I used to do it am I'm about to start again. Piro do me a favor and let me know how it goes for you and I'll do the same if you want.


----------



## Tilltheend (Sep 30, 2012)

Incorporate push ups into your chest workout. It will help form them all around.


----------



## pirovoliko (Sep 30, 2012)

love push ups..  a must imo


----------



## Jada (Oct 1, 2012)

I think drop sets and working on negatives can also work for a lagging part.


----------

